# Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg



## MADMAX123 (11. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin Zusammen

Ich hab gestern meine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt (Baden-Württemberg) und wollte jetzt mal wissen wie lange ich ca. warten muss bis ich die "Urkunde" bekomme ich habe von 3 Wochen gehört kann das wirklich so lange gehen #d

Schon mal Danke

LG


----------



## MADMAX123 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Keiner aus BW da der den Lappen schon hat ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Auch wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss, es kann sogar bis zu 4 Wochen dauern!
So erging es zumindest einem mir bekannten Jungangler, der letztes Jahr geprüft wurde.

Jürgen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Jupp das dauert so zwischen zwei und vier Wochen. Kenne jetzt zwar nur drei Leute die in BW ihre Prüfung gemacht haben, die haben aber zwei, drei und der eine sogar vier Wochen gewartet.


----------



## MADMAX123 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

#t ok dann heißt es also warten warten warten |uhoh: 

Trotzdem danke für eure Antwort 

LG


----------



## Hardiii (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*



MADMAX123 schrieb:


> #t ok dann heißt es also warten warten warten |uhoh:
> 
> Trotzdem danke für eure Antwort
> 
> LG



geht mir genau so! mach dir keine sorgen  jeder flucht...
die auswertung wird von einer externen firma gemacht, das muss dann zum verband, die müssen alles nochmal checken, urkunden schreiben und unterschreiben...

aber sie sollen schneller geworden sein, dass man in der regel nicht mehr mit 4 wochen sondern mit "nur" maximal 3 wochen rechnen muss....


Wo hast die prüfung gemacht?

LG


----------



## MADMAX123 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

:vik::vik:  Die sind ja wirklich schneller geworden #6 

Das Ding ist im Sack..... Nach nur 12 Tagen hatte ich das Prüfungszeugnis im Briefkasten :q 

Jetzt kann der Spaß beginnen #6


----------



## Hardiii (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

ja meins kam gestern auch! endlich!!!!  

bin nur nicht sicher ob ich es heute auf die gemeinde schaffe 

LG


----------



## Anthe (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

Mein Ergebnis kam gestern auch. Fischerschein kann ich um 16 Uhr abholen auf dem Rathaus.

60 v. 60 Punkten.


----------



## Hardiii (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg*

petri!

habe meinen heute 5 min vor deren feierabend geholt


----------

